# Improving fuel economy for 87' Winnebago Elandan



## Wooly (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi! 
My girlfriend and I just bought the RV and of course one of top priorities is to improve fuel economy... We're going on a cross-country trip to Texas from Fla on a budget...    So if anyone has any tips on how to improve it on this particular RV/engine (chevy 454) we'd really appreciate it!  
Thanks!
Wooly


----------



## hertig (Jun 11, 2007)

Re: Improving fuel economy for 87' Winnebago Elandan

The  best way is to drive slower.  When I pulled a trailer at the speed limit, I got 8.2 MPG.  When I slowed down to 55, I got 10.2 MPG.

Other than that, increasing the air flow through the engine may be of use.  This includes a 'free-flow' air intake system, tuned headers, and a 'free-flow' exhaust system.  perhaps some other tricks like reprogramming computers or changing cams, etc.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 11, 2007)

Re: Improving fuel economy for 87' Winnebago Elandan

Driving slower,  replacing your air filter and spark plugs and making sure your tires are not under inflated are the low cost fixes.  Tuned headers and other tricks will cost you more than you will ever save with improved milage on 5 trips from Florida to Texas and back.  About the best you can expect from expensive fixes to a gas guzzeling 454 is a 10 to 15% improvement in milage or roughly 1.5 miles/gallon of gas . 10mi/gal x 15%= 1.5 miles.  Do the low cost fixes and have fun on your trip.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2007)

Re: Improving fuel economy for 87' Winnebago Elandan

I would be very careful with putting things into the gas tank! Myth busters did an entire show on the acetone idea and found that if you add enough it will help some, but the cost exceeds the cost of gasoline and if you get too much it will burn the valves and such. 

Both John and DL have it right. Your right foot is the main thing that you can do. We owned an 87 Allegro with the same chassis as yours. I found that by driving with a gentle start from stops and traveling at around 55 to 60 mph, I usually got about 7mpg. Every 5mph from 55 on up would generally lower the mpg by about 10%.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 17, 2007)

Re: Improving fuel economy for 87' Winnebago Elandan

Hey, Wooly!  I can save you 50% on your gasoline bill on your trip.  Guaranteed!

Stay in Texas!  Don't go back!  :laugh:


----------

